
Apple Pencil vs. Wacom Cintiq - ingve
http://www.lindadong.com/blog//apple-pencil-vs-wacom-cintiq
======
Paulods
Sure, so how long has Linda been using the Apple Pencil?

Also how many of the packages designers are using are available on iOS?

Also no mention of the surface. Seems like we are missing a much better direct
comparison.

